# ?Mileage PER TANK??



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

looking to buy a used on for my GF for Xmas? How is the W8 on gas??


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: ?Mileage PER TANK?? (Air23h20)*

i average around 17-18, but i have a six speed, many be a little dif for auto


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ?Mileage PER TANK?? (jnesta21)*

Thank you and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: ?Mileage PER TANK?? (Air23h20)*

I do all highway driving with mine getting about 19mpg
Hey min is for sale please but it
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ciphersch (Dec 13, 2007)

I do a lot of highway driving to or from work. On an average trip to work my car tells me it gets between 23 and 24 mpg. With mixed highway/city driving I probably get around 19-20mpg.
Be wary of the issues people have been reporting about torque converters and cam tensioners. I have had a torque converter replaced @ 54,400 miles and am now at 64,800 and am having tensioners replaced. both are covered by warranty but without, torque converter was quoted to me at $2200 and the tensioners/timing chain was quoted at over $7500.


----------



## ciphersch (Dec 13, 2007)

in summary, if you buy one make sure you get a good extended warranty and maintain the car according to the owner's manual


----------



## MattyM (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: ?Mileage PER TANK?? (Air23h20)*

I live in the country and commute 7 miles to work. Most of my driving is done on country roads or the interstates and I have very little city driving. Summer mileage is better than winter. Long trips in the summer get me about 24.5. Typical daily driving gets me 22-23. Bad weather with snow, lots of idle/warm up time gets me 18. My '03 Tip was just slightly less than this.







mm


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: ?Mileage PER TANK?? (Air23h20)*

i use my w8 for school and work i get about 16mpg , when i drive on the highway i get like 25


----------

